# Water leaking out back of engine? Freeze plug?



## Legends880 (Oct 2, 2020)

Got my first tractor 460 long....got it running tonight and water is coming out the back of the engine running down the transmission... maybe a stupid question, but is there freeze plugs on the back of the engine....you can't see nothing because of the fuel tank. Thanks for any help.


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy Legends880, welcome to the forum.

Yes, most tractors have freeze plugs in the back of the engine. Most are covered by the bell housing and flywheel, which means you will have to split the tractor to gain access. There may be a freeze plug on the rear of the head that you can access.


----------

